# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  22 - 24 сентября Открытие концертного сезона в "Шкафу"

## Anastasiya

Cheese People (22.09)
http://www.lastfm.ru/music/Cheese+People
http://www.myspace.com/cheesepeopleband
http://vkontakte.ru/club370702
Билеты: предварительно - 70 грн, в день концерта - 90 грн

O.TORVALD (23.09)
http://www.lastfm.ru/music/O.Torvald
http://o-torvald.com/
http://vkontakte.ru/club2264037
Билеты: предварительно - 30 грн, в день концерта - 40 грн

Вадим Курылёв (экс-ДДТ) и "Электрические Партизаны" (24.09) [совместно с группой SporNA]
http://www.electropartisan.ru/
http://www.lastfm.ru/music/Электрические+Партизаны
http://vkontakte.ru/event28447840
http://vkontakte.ru/club9748842
Билеты: предварительно - 30 грн, в день концерта - 40 грн

Начало всех концертов в 20:00
Можно приобрести один билет на все 3 дня за 130 грн-
Справки по телефону: 093-80-888-25

Арт-Клуб "Шкаф", ул. Греческая, 32

----------

